# Het orange ghost



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a male 100% het orange ghost. 
What would u have to breed him with to see some morphs?


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Anything with het og 
Or an og


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Orange Ghost (Hypo) is a recessive gene so you won't get visual morphs straightaway unless both carry the OG gene. For better odds you would need a female visual OG, so any morph with the Ghost gene as a visual will give a better chance of producing visual Ghosts :2thumb:. So a Hypo Cinny, Hypo Mojave or Honeybee (Spider Ghost) etc.. would give you a chance of producing themselves & OG, but they aren't cheap to buy :whistling2:. You could buy another 100% Het OG but you may not get visuals in a clutch & any hatchlings would then only be 66% poss Hets. Where if you used a visual then all non Ghosts would be at least 100% Het :2thumb:.


----------

